# I really Need To Vent Here, please Answer..



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

i live in chicago illiniois
theres a bridge near by & hundreds of pigions are waiting for handouts on top of tall buildings. and im truley a 100 percent pigion lover .
i took out a bag of wheat bread all chopped up in real neat sqares to throw out under a bridge for pigions here... a nother lady does that , besides me to
here comes a *****y old lady i say around 58 _ 60 years old & really cussing me out something terrible & saying shes going to report me to the police & saying bird poop all over & she made me cry after she left... i was in a good mood & i keep to myself & i love feeding these pigions here.....
theres more that feeds them under this bridge,,,this is the city here.
i was trying to be nice to her, & as she walked away . she was yelling at me
saying... ARE YOU STILL GOING TO FEED THEM AFTER I TOLD YOU NOT TO?
sorry but im venting , i told my boyfriend , that im going in my pigion forum
where pigion lovers are.. i need support now to make me feel better..
there is no sign up saying no feeding pigions. and there all up there hungry
people show no morals or care about birds. im fed up with pigion haters
i love all of them and known for the pigion lady in town .. boy im glad of it
they only think of there selfs & dont give a darn of wild life.... please i need support..this is the place,, i very sedom come in here as busy & that.
ive been a member for long time..... hugs to all pigion lovers like me....
peggy sue campbell.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Peggy,

Thank you for feeding our noble feral pigeons. 

I'm so sorry you were yelled at by that women & I'm sending a big hug! Please don't let her get to you, because then she will have succeeded in doing what she does best, making others as unhappy as she is.

Would you mind feeding them some real pigeon seed and a few raw peanuts along with it? Thank you, I appreciate it, and I know the pigeons will.


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*thanks trees gray for your Quick reply...*

yes i will look for raw peanuts
i dont drive & theres wild bird seed in stores
will they eat that?
i cant find pigion seed around where i live.
but my surrounding stores has wild bird seed & a pet store to.
im glad you sent me a hug.. man ,,it really made me feel better.
i just wish people wasnt that mean.
i watch animal planett on tv to do you?
they have birds on there sometimes also to..
and she had her nerve to just yell & yell at me.... sorry ( still venting yet)
im so glad a such quick reply. that was very nice of you to....
raw peanutts, huh. cant be salted right? 
they sell big bags of wild bird food cheap,, but i wonder if pigions like it?
well when you get around to it, you may answer me again.
it sure made me feel much better , with a such quick reply. thanks
i dont write good, im not good at writing well , so excuse that.lol
catch you later & ill surely check back for your next answer. hugs back
peggy campbell ....pigion lover


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Treesa,

If you do one more post, you'll have logged 3,000 and will become a "Matriator."

Peggy,

You need to get into ESP and commune to the pigeons on whom they need to target practice! Seriously, we don't mind and even love you for feeding them so you've definitely come to the right support group!

Pidgey


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You will find some people that just hate pigeons. But not as many as you find that do not care. AND then the ones that enjoy them. That person will still complain And do it over. As long as you have thicker skin it will be just words. Perhaps you might ask her why she hates the birds in a nice way.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Peggy,

Thank you for considering getting the birds some wild bird seed. They will eat the kind with peas in it, and corn. The peanuts should be unsalted, and unshelled. I usually cut them up with a knife on the cutting board. They love them and deserve them once in awhile!

Keep your chin up, and don't pay any attention to that person!

Yes, I love pigeons too! I have 48 of them...I'd better


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*well i tried talking nice to her and she said.............*

look at all the bird poop
if you walk in it, it would be diffrent & all that bull...
i tried asking her, look at them how hungry they are...
with a person like her, its not worth it..
i think pigions are beautifull & so they poop.. big deal...
oh its ok for people to throw papers all over the city & make it look crappy
& home less people laying arond the streets in chicago...  
but darn it.. i was just walking and feeding the pigions, for pete sake
i have bipolar depression & it really helps me to do that to.
they or any one has there nerve to complain. because this street has beer cans all over every where & chicago doesnt care one bit...
they rather eat there dounutts & goof off instead. really you guys.
its nice town ( hyde park chicago) but doesnt keep up with what they need to. that lady that yelled at me, why doesnt she complain about all the crappy beer bottles & papers in street? instead of picking on me , whom i keep to myself & i dont bother no one & i talk to my pigions, there more nicer than humans around here, if im nuts, im nuts, at least im a animal lover


----------



## NAWAF1987 (Aug 30, 2005)

**

IM SORRY to hear about ur experience my only guess is that the lady has a grudge on pigeons cuz one of them pooped on her head????  lol maybe thats it, but dont let her get to u, u just keep on feedin them bad boys


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Look at all that poop!...

....I would say, "yeah, and isn't it wonderful....and pigeon poops are wonderful works of art. God created them and intended for them to live well, and poop well!"


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*thanks you all.. i needed your laughs .......LOL*

you all are so wonderfull..
maybe pooped on her head...that got me laughing hard ..lol
wish i could train one to bite her but....lol im so terrible ( right ) lol
oh gosh i sure needed your replys & your all wonderfull here....
thanks trees gray & you rest) sorry forgot rest of your names...
all i know is all of you got me laughing now & not crying no more...
god bless all of you & catch you all a nother time
thanks very very very much. peggy sue campbell


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You are very welcome, and God bless you too.

Have a much better evening and an "even better" tomorrow!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Idea*

All that poop is wonderful. WHY? It is the best fertilizer in the world for plants next bat pooh. Just a few scape will change any plant. Just look at my lawn and veggie garden and taste my fruit. Nothing like it.


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

*Don't give up!*

She'll only do that to u if she thinks that u r gullable enough to be swayed. But u r NOT! That is NOT a law, and if she has a problem with it, she can just go hide in her house! I love pigeons SO much as well, and that just makes me angry that there are people hoo could b so terrible towards the poor dears. There is nothing wrong with feeding them. And no matter wat she does to you, there will still be pigeons there. And still be people with good hearts that care for them, like us.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Peggy,

It's been a while, and it's good to hear from you. Hope your site is doing well.
Sorry to hear about your experience w/this woman. She sounds like she's not so happy herself. Think alot of times people like that aren't satified until they've wiped every sign of joy or happiness off others that they come into contact with. 

If I feed them in SF I can be hit with a fine of over $500, unless it's one of about 4 designated areas by Gavin Newsomb. If I feed them in Oakland, I have no repercussions, at least legally and so far. Who knows if the political landscape changes, and that's one thing you can always count on. However, they'll still have to catch me  .

So feed 'em and love them and love feeding them 'cause it is truly a relaxing enjoyable thing to do w/your time and leaves a good feeling w/you to finish your day with.

Best,

fp

PS--Look on the wild bird seed to see if it says doves, you should be fine if it does.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hiya Peggy,
Today was one of the saddest days ever for me! I feed a beautiful feral flock of probably 70 +/- and today I we were approached by the local cable and energy company and informed us that by feeding the pigeons we were attracting squirrels that chewed through the cable lines killing a large area's service. We were told that if we did not immediately stop the feeding we will be heavily fined and were made to take down our feeders on the spot. I have a large parks about a block away that I will try and relocate my flock to so I continue feeding and interacting with my feathered loves. Looks like there's non pigeon lovers where ever you go. I'm in tears thinking of all those lil guys and gals that are going to show up tomorrow morning looking for their meal only to find empty cold hard ground. And what makes it worse is that when they see me walk out the front door they follow me to my truck waiting to be fed ( I keep 100 lbs of seed in a big storage container in the back of my suv), now the big mean man is just going to drive away leaving them high and dry. My heart is broken......people can be so cruel as you already know from your experience.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pete, so sorry to hear about your experience today. You have such a beautiful flock and I hope that you are able to relocate them successfully.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pete, sorry for this trouble! However, you are a compassionate person and will find a way to help your flock to relocate to the new area.

Peggy, good for you! That old lady probably has her own pain that she will have to work through. I agree with you that spending time with pigeons is good for mental health - maybe it's the Zen cooing.  If you can't find pigeon food, adding some unpopped popcorn and peas will improve the wild bird seed.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes Pete that is very a very unfortunate experience you had.You seem to be a determined man and I know you will find a solution. 

Peggy, don't bother talking to that mean woman...JUST IGNORE HER  !

Our hearts go out to both of you. Some people just don't or *won't* understand.


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*im thanking you all you by supporting me here...*

thanks trees gray. thanks pete. thanks feral pigeon
thanks Kairi . thanks upcd. thanks nawaf1987
thanks pidgy& who ever eles to!!!!!
know what? you all gave me Courage to hold my head up high....
i printed this out,( sounds dumb right) and im taking this in my purse & looking at it before i feed the pigeons.. to give me more will power .....
ill keep telling myself... pigeons has feelings to & most likey better than some people.. shes trying to get a sign to put up . not to feed them ....
shes a trouble maker bitc- as you can tell ... heck she raised her hand at me
but shes older than me. i dont hit older people & have sence not to..
but how she looked back at me & said loud as she could,,, your still feeding them after i told you not to? oh that burns me up ..let her go to cops & try to put a sign up saying no feeding pigeons....untill then i still will & ill stick up for myself. like all of you says.. please pray for me. them birds as soon as they see me.. they fly down to me.. yes trees gray . ill get bird seed. yep....
i want them to have treats & know i love them dearly....yes its great to be back . sorry i took so long ...its still on my mind yet. cause its how she kept on & on till she got farther away from me.. no , she coulnt say it only once
she kept On & on & on till she knew i got more mad.... this time , i wont let it get my goat... ill show her,... thanks to all of you here. gave me good courage .. i bet shes not a good mother if she is.. makes you wonder...
but i promise all of you.... she wont get my goat again ... ill keep you all posted & let you know if i see the bitc- again... thanks all of you .. you all made my day... was crying till all of you replyed to me.... i came right to pigion talk as soon as i got bacck .. well ill keep you posted you all .......
thanks from the bottom of my heart.. this is the best people here. & i love all of you so very much ... i tell people about this web site .. your the best
god bless to all & loving our pigeons. peggy campbell.


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

*Thats Crap...*

Hi Peggy Sue

this is so horrible.. but the same thing happened to me.. 
I was verbally attacked for feeding the pigeons in the park.. 

So what i did was brought my food for the birds a whole whack of it.. threw in one area... all the birds went over to feed. Then I took my shovel and black garbage bag and proceeded to scoop up almost all the poop I could see..It was no big deal to me.. It meant I could actually spend more time with the birds.. The poop I scooped up was along a paved path that ppl walk/ride bikes/ roller blade on/ . Anything on the grass was their problem.. 

The guy has never said anything to me again.. A lady came over and said Thanks..


----------



## Buddy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Are there really laws in America that say you can't feed the pigeons?  Here in Jersey, we have signs saying PLEASE DO NOT FEED THE BIRDS, but they have pictures of seagulls on them. Those signs are only a guideline, and they are not enforcible by law (thank goodness!). We are all individual, but it is taking away our human rights by saying you can't feed the birds  We should be allowed to feed whatever we like, but I suppose that all governments want us to be like robots and conform to all their rules and regulations  Anyway, thats my view, and I hope that other people will agree with me, this world was meant to be free, but governments wish to change it all  Buddy.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Peggy,

There are too many pigeons on this planet. (There is also too many people on this planet, but that's another story). There are two possibilities; either people who love pigeons take care of that situation, or people who hate pigeons take care of that situation.

People who don't give a d*mn about pigeons will use cages and let them starve to death, or will use poison and inflict a horrible death. I hope you will agree that people who care about pigeons should be the ones who handle this situation.

Why don't you feed barley to the birds? Just barley and nothing else. Barley, while being very nutritious, will slow down their reproductive systems. Doing this way, you will help the birds by providing them subsistence, while contributing towards keeping the total population at a level that will keep the pigeons haters at bay.

We simply cannot keep expanding the pigeon’s population ad vitam eternam. If we truly love our pigeons, we will not simply raise them and provide them food. We will do our very best to ensure their lives are protected from the “human” predator. 

To say you love pigeons without thinking how to protect them is unrealistic. We can protect the pigeon’s population by keeping it at a reasonable size. If not, "others" will do it for us.

I live in a hi-rise (condo). A friend of mine used to manage 8 hi-rise buildings, mostly apartment and some condo. Total she managed more than 2,000 units. She told that they used poison on the roof to kill the pigeons. Why? Because there are too many. And because people feed them and pigeons reproduce too quickly. You see, when an apartment ended up vacant for a few months, between rentals, nobody was going to that unit. So pigeons would nest on the balcony. And you surely know how messy that can be. Then, one day, the management would bring a prospective client who might rent that apartment. You can imagine that when the person saw the mess on the balcony, he/she was not interested to rent that unit and went elsewhere. So what was the choice of the management? Get the super/janitor to visit all empty units daily in order to prevent the birds from nesting??? They took the legal and easy way out. They killed the pigeons. Moreover, there is always a good number of tenants who don't like pigeons and will complain to the management office that they have pigeons droppings on their balcony and want something done about that.

Commercial buildings are also doing the same. Banks do not like to have their glorious buildings covered in bird’s dropping. I’ve seen thousands of pigeons being killed. It hurts enough to make you realize the true meaning of caring for pigeons.

As you can see, it's very cruel to poison a life, but that is exactly what is happening in our cities. It is for this reason that those who truly care about pigeons must not close their eyes and only see the act of feeding as saving lives. It could in fact mean taking lives. So keep feeding them, but only use barley.

In the end, it is entirely up to us. Do we love pigeons enough to try to ensure that they will have an adequate life and we will not create, nor contribute to a situation where the bird's life is in jeopardy?

Best regards,

NumberNine


----------



## mistenle (Feb 7, 2005)

http://ehrweb.aaas.org/ehr/parents/Pigeons!.html

This is a website for children but still very interesting and it contains an answer for those of you who feed ferals, you are conducting scientific research. Check it out. There's also the answer I used to give when people said I shouldn't feed wild birds, it wasn't natural. I would say look at all these buildings, it used to be habitat I am just giving something back to the birds. Probably won't change anyone's mind but you never know.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Pete what happened with your flock?*

Hi Pete, it has been a week now, how did you manage to moove your pigeons? I had the same problem a year ago, but since then I meet all my pigeons in a park to feed them every day.

Suz.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Peggy what about you?*

Did you return to feed the pigeons since then?

Suz.


----------



## pigeon lover 76 (Dec 14, 2005)

*mean people*

some people are just angry about everything. you were doing a nice thing. She was sold the same stuff that others have bought into. If you were feeding sparrows, she wouldn't have said anything. I saw a beautiful brown and white pigeon on a telephone wire today. I am sure that most people just drove by and didn't notice. How sad.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I cannot leave my flock to go hungry during the winter. The snow is everywhere. I can understand and sympathize with those who do feed the ferals - it's too hard to see them search for food and not find any. What I do do is feed them a certain amount and only a certain amount. This way my flock has not grown to more than 30 or 40 pigeons being fed. It's enough food to get them through a day but they know that once it's gone, it's gone, until tomorrow, and they leave to roost soon after they finish eating.

I do see some people who come for one day a week and dump a lot of food for the gulls and pigeons and that's it. I'd rather feed the pigeons just a little each day instead of dumping tons of food out there for them one day a week. It keeps the flock small and they still get something each day. And it's amazing. My flock has not gone beyond 40 pigeons because of this system I use.

But we're not perfect. It tugs at your heart to see them on a cold snowy day searching for food when they should be somewhere warm and dry. And I don't fault any one of you for trying to help them through the winter - you're only being human.


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

*There have been many times that I've wanted to feed the wild pigeons and doves in my area. In fact, where I work (I'm a school bus driver) my co-workers and boss are always in a tizzy about the pigeons. They nest up in the barns where we keep our busses and then, um, decorate our busses. People are always chasing the poor things out. I live in Texas folks. It gets hot here in the spring, summer, and is still hot in the fall. Up until October at least. These poor birds are just looking for some shade to cool off in and escape from the sun. My co-workers just laugh at me when I sit on my bus and watch the birds flitting around inside our barn. I enjoy watching them so. I've even been known to go over and turn on the water in our wash bay and make a puddle for them to play in to bathe and cool off as we tend to get into droughts here. One of these days, maybe, the people I work with will get used to my bird watching. *sigh**


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I enjoy watching them so. I've even been known to go over and turn on the water in our wash bay and make a puddle for them to play in to bathe and cool off as we tend to get into droughts here. One of these days, maybe, the people I work with will get used to my bird watching. *sigh*[/SIZE][/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Welcome to the group Debra, it's so nice to see you here! We used to feed about 40-50 wild pigeons back south (yeah, I miss them and wonder who else now  ). They knew my husband's truck and as soon as they would hear us coming they would fly down in front of the shop and wait for their special meal  Oh, they were so cute! I hope your bird watching will get contagious


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Debra, it's me Ruxandra from the doves


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

SweetSpirit said:


> Debra, it's me Ruxandra from the doves



Believe it or not, I had a feeling that it was you! Yea! I made it!!! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Debra and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Charlie's Roost said:


> * One of these days, maybe, the people I work with will get used to my bird watching. *sigh**


Never mind what the people you work with think.Most peoples minds can't be "changed"...you just take care of your students and your flock of pigeons! 

~A school bus driver in Nebraska (Former Texan)


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh darn...Please forgive me , I was raised better than this, I do sincerly hope I still have some Texas hospitality!


Welcome to Pigeon Talk Debra!


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

Victor said:


> Oh darn...Please forgive me , I was raised better than this, I do sincerly hope I still have some Texas hospitality!
> 
> 
> Welcome to Pigeon Talk Debra!



Gee, thanks!! And yes, I do watch over my kids on my bus -- I missed them this week as I was off sick. I've heard about it though as my daughter goes to school with them and they've been sending home these cryptic messages. I love all of 'em.  What part of Texas are you from Victor?

Oh, and by the way -- um, I really don't mean to be picky but I noticed that under your name it says "matriarch". Um, that's female.......shouldn't it say "patriarch"? LOL  (sorry, I can be a jokester at times)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debra and welcome to the group!

Please be gentle when mentioning the whole patriarch/matriach thing to Victor, he's a little sensitive about it 

Actually, there really isn't the option to change this, and once a member reaches 500 posts, they all become matriarchs It is nearly impossible for the board to discern a "matriarch" from a "patriach" due to the fact that it requires a person to enter whether they are male or female if they even enter this information to begin with. Also, it could be switched over so that everyone becomes a "patriarch" at 500 posts but that would be sexist for the woman on the site too 

It's a catch 22 and I know you're only kidding around with Victor but that is just the way things work here in regards to the "titling" of members.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Charlie's Roost said:


> Gee, thanks!! What part of Texas are you from Victor?
> 
> Oh, and by the way -- um, I really don't mean to be picky but I noticed that under your name it says "matriarch". Um, that's female.......shouldn't it say "patriarch"? LOL  (sorry, I can be a jokester at times)


I was born and raised in El Paso. The military brought me to the midwest and one thing led to another and I am still here!I love Nebraska, but a part in my heart still belongs to "The Lone Star State".

As far as the "Matriarch" thing, *believe me* I have discussed this"issue" with the higher birds and they nicely told me to basically toughen up my feathers and deal with it...Rats!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Debra and welcome to the group!
> 
> Please be gentle when mentioning the whole patriarch/matriach thing to Victor, he's a little sensitive about it
> 
> ...


BRAD!!! A Little S E N S I T I V E  ?! 

I thought I just got over it but NO ! IT HAD TO BE BROUGHT UP YET AGAIN!!
You don't have to be "gentle" with me as I can handle it....i can really I can.Excuse me a minute wile I get some Tylenol...I feel one coming on. 

I am ok ...really I am...


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

This old bag that crabbed at you - the next time you go feed the pigeons - (and God Bless you for that) and if she starts in, tell her "MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!!!" Also if she keeps it up, tell her that you'll have her charged with harrassment if she doesn't leave you alone. And then follow through with it if you have to. People like her need to be shot and put out of their misery. Their lives are so miserable that they make other people miserable as well by butting in to their business. I am very defensive when it comes to protecting something that I love - which includes pigeons. I wish there were thousands around here - I'd be thrilled and out there feeding them every day, but we live in south central wisconsin in a small town and there's not very many pigeons around even though there's people that live in the area where the pigeons hang out and they have feeders for all kinds of birds so all the birds are well-fed year 'round. Well I hope this old bat will back off - please keep in touch. PIGEONS FOREVER!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Welcome Debra!*

And, a BIG HOWDY to fellow TEXANS! I was born in San Antonio and also lived there a few years while growing up as an Air Force brat. While, I now live in Arizona, Victor is right, part of my heart, too, will always be in Texas!

Now I understand why Victor is sensitive about being "labeled" Matriarch - after all, REAL men are from Texas... 

BUT, Victor, maybe there may be hope: if Avatars can be individualized, could "Patriarch" be far behind??? Hang in there, big guy...

And Peggy, you just keep feeding your pigeons and don't say anything to the other woman...she won't be able to "argue" with silence because there is no feedback!


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

Victor said:


> BRAD!!! A Little S E N S I T I V E  ?!
> 
> I thought I just got over it but NO ! IT HAD TO BE BROUGHT UP YET AGAIN!!
> You don't have to be "gentle" with me as I can handle it....i can really I can.Excuse me a minute wile I get some Tylenol...I feel one coming on.
> ...



Okay, you two. BOTH of you get over it. I'm a newbie. REMEMBER????  I asked an innocent question and there is no need for you two to start up an old rivalry again. Sheesh, you two must be the toddlers of the group







.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Charlie's Roost said:


> I asked an innocent question and there is no need for you two to start up an old rivalry again. Sheesh, you two must be the toddlers of the group


Hi Debra, 

Victor and I are not rivals at all, and we're a pretty close group of folks here. We "know" each other pretty well and this is why we can play around a little


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Why....we are all just one big happy  family!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Also if she keeps it up, tell her that you'll have her charged with harrassment if she doesn't leave you alone. And then follow through with it if you have to.


I did that, I contacted the police about a man that was harrassing me for feeding the pigeons, telling me that he would shoot them and put their corpses in my garden and shoutin p**** off!!! p*** off!!! when I walked down the road. The police visited me and told me that if I gave them the word he would be issued with a harrassment warning. I had to explain that I had decided just to avoid that particular person because I knew that if I won on the harassment issue he would avenge himself on the pigeons and they were the ones that mattered. 

I was surprised that the police were prepared to support me on that one, but they were...or at least the one that visited me was!  

Cynthia
Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Debra,
> 
> Victor and I are not rivals at all, and we're a pretty close group of folks here. We "know" each other pretty well and this is why we can play around a little



Why yes we are indeed. A little stress relief is good in here. Brad is a great guy and an inspiration to us all. 

He is not a "rival" at all... more like a li'l brother... only much younger one though !


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Debra, and welcome to this great, great, forum. Love your animation.

Brad, I'm really jealous of the Christmas tree. Like I've said....one of these days I'll learn how to do stuff like that. It sure is pretty.

Oh Debra, Brad and Victor are just two of our great members and just "funning". Wait until you read the stuff between Pigeonmama and Pidgey. Great stuff.

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I feel a group hug coming on here!


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

Victor said:


> Why yes we are indeed. A little stress relief is good in here. Brad is a great guy and an inspiration to us all.
> 
> He is not a "rival" at all... more like a li'l brother... only much younger one though !


Oh, Victor and Brad, I gathered that -- I mean geeze, didn't you two see my little icon of the guy rolling around on the floor???? I like a place where you can go and let your hair down and joke around. It makes it more family like.


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

Victor said:


> I feel a group hug coming on here!


Well, I'm all ready, where is everyone else???


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Debra, 


CUTE smiley there, lol! Well, since you're new, it's gonna take us a bit of time to get to "know" you, your sense of humour and writing style. I figured you were joking around but just in case, I wanted to clarify things

HUGS TO THE GROUP!​


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Debra, I loved the animated hug. Back at you and everyone else.

Maggie


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

There could be alot worse things that people do other then feeding the feral pigeons. Yes they get a bad rep. Living nesting roosting in all aspects related to people. But it does show they grew to rely on people for nest and roost areas. Pigeons are not great nest builders. For trees and such better for cliff type nesting. Building add to there nesting needs. And roost areas. Size of flocks cater to structures. Food sources. And such. Yes pigeons have grown in numbers. Tamed more towards people. But the old pigeon Its here to stay. I myself think the starling is far more a pest. The keep large numbers. really mess on cars ect where they nestand roost kill other birds. rob other birds nests. run off other birds that come to feeders. take over feeders where other birds will not come back. There were brought here and now number greatly through out the U S . In any thing its matter of what people see as a problem or distraction of what is considered dirty. Left alone nature givesa certion balance. BUT when taken to different non regions habitats. Balance gets up set. a new balance has to incure. For pigeons They do not know its wrong to roost and nest in places people do not want them. SO those areas should do as they should to discourage breeding. block nest areas , remove newly layed eggs. ect. Or live with the fact that pigeons just like starlings are here to stay And as far as feeding the birds are gowing to find something to eat anyways so why not if you want give them a hand by putting out a little feed .


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Debra, and welcome to this great, great, forum. Love your animation.
> 
> Brad, I'm really jealous of the Christmas tree. Like I've said....one of these days I'll learn how to do stuff like that. It sure is pretty.
> 
> ...


What ? Is that a hint to rile Pidgey up again? 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Group*

*HUG* it IS!! So warm and cuddly - especially important for those in colder climes!  

Pigeonmama, if I remember correctly, you and Pidgey are on a "truce" until after Christmas...However, I know many go through "stress" during this season of the year, so, I don't know, Pidgey MAY have to offer some comic relief... 

Debra, looks like you and Brad are quite the animators! My hat is off to you both! I feel that there ARE such things as 'miracles' when I'm able to successfully POST on the site!

And yes, I have found that a posting can easily be misunderstood if one is not careful. The computer can only print words, not nuances... 

That is one of the wonderful things about this site...expert advice given, fears put to rest and time for some fun too! Laughter can relieve soooo much tension!!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hope I'm invited to the Huggy's!

Cause here it comes!

Hugs for All!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Let's be sure and give *Pegggy Campbell* a special hug for starting this interesting thread that has ended up with outpouring of compassion!


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

dnrslucky1 said:


> Hope I'm invited to the Huggy's!
> 
> Cause here it comes!
> 
> Hugs for All!


Heheheh -- I think my arms might be long enough for just about everyone don'tcha think? But if not, here's a special one for you.


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

Victor said:


> Let's be sure and give *Pegggy Campbell* a special hug for starting this interesting thread that has ended up with outpouring of compassion!



Oh, most definitely! Peggy, even though I'm new, I'd like to send a few hugs your way. One for starting this thread







, one for having to put up with what you had to put up with







, and one for being such a special and caring person







.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Very Well Done*

Debra!  

Denise and Squidget REALLY needed that special hug!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Tooter sends a twig of peace to everyone!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Too cute Victor and Tooter!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, I can't top that,

but ditto on the big group hug!  

Victor,

That picture is too precious! Big hug to Tooter too!


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

Victor said:


> Tooter sends a twig of peace to everyone!


Aw, lookit! Tooter is trying to build a nest in daddy's mouth but daddy just won't open up. Shame on daddy. Poor Tooter. Tee hee. 

Now, I've just got to ask. How did Tooter get his/her name? It isn't because s/he, um, is a little, oh how is the best way to put what I want to say, um, flatulent? Gassy?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, that is the best picture yet of Tooter. Nice to see you too.  Also want to mention how much I like your new avatar. I don't remember seeing a pic of your squirrel although I know you've mentioned him from time to time.

Brad, your avatars are simply wonderful. Can't wait from day to day to see the next one.

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Debra, 

That is just to funny! I will be laughing all night! You have a great sense of humor! I am not sure who is worse off Victor or Tooter!

Denise


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You just gotta love Tooter. Loved the pic! Such a cute bird. How can anyone resist it?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

aww now thats just adorable


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

GOT AN IDEA WHY DONT YOU GO BUT SOME FEED AND GIVE TO THE LADY AND JUST SAY IT,S CHRISTMAS AND HERE IS A GIFT FOR YOU SO THAT YOU CAN ALSO FEED THE NEEDY PIGEON,S AND FEEL GODD AT CHRISTMAS TIME MAKE HER FEEL REAL BAD


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*How did Tooter get his name?*



I tried to find one of my original posts, which i thought was "Tooter's Adventure", I did a search and found one of the "adventures" but not the original.Gee, I didn't realize I talk that much! 

Anyway, to try and make a long story ...not as long ...My wife was on her way out the door to do her afternoon school bus route (it's in the family), she found a fearl pigeon sqautted down, somewhat leaning to the left and bleeding...shaking some...a horrible state he was in. She yelled for me to come, and I told her I would put it in a box and keep it safe, assuming it would die. and just wanted to keep him away from the cats.I placed him in a closed room and went about my chores.

When Bev returned a couple of hours later, we checked on the pigeon. He was standing up, not bleeding and seemed more alert. HE WAS ONE TOUGH PIGEON WE AGREED. She suggested we take him to the corner vet. I thought we would be laughed out of the place, but had nothing to loose. 

The receptionist said the Avian vet just happend to be in and said that it needed a name for their records.I could not think of one, so she gave him the title of "Shooter", since he had been shot in two places. 

The doctor examined him,(determined then he was a he), x-rayed him and found that one BB had entered one wing and exited, the other entered from the other one and was lodged inside him and said removal would proved fatal for the pigeon and that it was away from any crucial vessels, so sugessted we leave it. He said the pigeon may not fly again, and if he did may not fly too well or become short winded..."are you prepared to keep a pigeon as a pet?" he asked. I agreed.We were given medications and some care advice.

When we arrived home, we had a discussion on the name given to him.Bev did not like the name because it refered to being shot at and just didn't seem appropriate, so we choose the name "Tooter"!


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

Aw, what a wonderful story. He sure knew where to go. He is a beautiful bird and doesn't look but a little bit spoiled. lol. Also looks like you use the same nest that I use.  

Hey, I'd also like to say hey to another school bus driver!! That's what I do. I started driving because we were having problems with our drivers and I thought that instead of being a "problem" parent, I'd just become a "solution" parent. So I went and got my CDL and just a couple of months later (after the summer months and one or two months into the school year), there I was behind the wheel of a 71 passenger bus. I really enjoy my job too. I've got a great bunch of kids and every time I need a substitute driver, I get the best compliments on how my kids behave. Makes me feel good.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor.....love that picture of you and Tooter with the twig of peace. Thanks for sharing.

And big hugs to all! LOL

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Victor. You know we all love Tooter.  Was just wondering if the vet thought the pellet would ever move or if the lead in the pellet would ever cause problems "down the road".

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Maggie and everyone,

Thank you for your nice comments and concern.

The Doctor said the pellet was lodged in securly according to the X-ray and away from critical areas, but that the lead could cause problems 10 years from now if he is still around, but the vet was leaning on Tooter being released and indicated that he "probably would not even be around then "to be concerned about it.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

peggy campbell said:


> i live in chicago illiniois
> theres a bridge near by & hundreds of pigions are waiting for handouts on top of tall buildings. and im truley a 100 percent pigion lover .
> i took out a bag of wheat bread all chopped up in real neat sqares to throw out under a bridge for pigions here... a nother lady does that , besides me to
> here comes a *****y old lady i say around 58 _ 60 years old & really cussing me out something terrible & saying shes going to report me to the police & saying bird poop all over & she made me cry after she left... i was in a good mood & i keep to myself & i love feeding these pigions here.....
> ...


Peggy,keep feeding the pigeons if you want to. I get the same thing from people at Mission Bay (I feed the ferals) every weekend. Tell her to call the police, there is no law against feeding the pigeons. That I know of!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, thanks for the reply. That is good news.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, 

Thanks for the great pictures of Tooter and the story behind it all


----------

